# Partay!!!



## chazmtb (Aug 24, 2011)

Making some food for my daughter's 7th birthday. Having about 40 adults and 30 kids.

What's on the menu?

Spicy tuna on Tostitos shells
Egg rolls
Pulled Pork
Beef Brisket
Ribs
Mac and Cheese
Pineapple fried rice
Corn salad
Asian Slaw
Grilled pork with rice vermicelli
Other stuff.


----------



## chazmtb (Aug 24, 2011)

I mainly used my 210 Hiromoto G3 Suji/petty to prep the meats. Really usefull knife. Steel not as hard so it doesn't chip trimming spare ribs into St. Louis Ribs. Really like the carbonext 300 suji for portioning tuna. I don't think I need to use a yanagiba again :O.


----------



## echerub (Aug 24, 2011)

Woowoooo! Good food = good fun


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 24, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> I don't think I need to use a yanagiba again :O.


 
Uh-oh, don't say that, you might lose the rights of use to the one in your avatar...  Sounds like a great party, we expect a full photo documentation 

Stefan


----------



## Jim (Aug 24, 2011)

Some fine looking prep going on there. Have a great time!


----------



## jmforge (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds good. Mac and cheese and cake for the kids, everything else for the adults?:wink:


----------



## chazmtb (Aug 26, 2011)

Just finished doing mango salsa, ala Theory. Also made pineapple asian BBQ sauce. Tomorrow is smoking day when I get home from work. It's 1 AM. Going to bed.


----------



## chazmtb (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG, I don't know how you pros do it day in and day out. I needed two days to recover from cooking and cleaning, and I had a lot of help...Only had time to snap a few pictures, which I have to upload.

Mad respect for all you pros out there who kick ass and do this on a day to day basis.


----------

